# In need of help



## AnthroHorse (Mar 23, 2008)

I every one I just finished my spring brake Yiff story and I need your help. I love to wright but I'm not the best at punctuation. I need someone to help me get the story ready to be posted. Now don't forget this is a yiff story so almost every thing is very adult! Of course you will get credit when I finalize and post the story.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 24, 2008)

I wonder if there's some way to make the 'Critiques Wanted' thread more obvious.  Because that's where this and several other recent threads should go.
In any case, how long is it?  If it's only a few pages, I could take a look at it.


----------



## AnthroHorse (Mar 24, 2008)

Its only like 2 1/2 pages long. I would really appreciate the help. I didn't even see that thread untill now


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 24, 2008)

Go ahead and either post it here or send it to me in a private message, then.  Unless it's really horrible, 2 1/2 pages won't take too long.


> I didn't even see that thread untill now


Yeah... it's kind of hidden up there.  Most people seem to miss it.


----------



## AnthroHorse (Mar 24, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> Go ahead and either post it here or send it to me in a private message, then.  Unless it's really horrible, 2 1/2 pages won't take too long.
> 
> 
> > I didn't even see that thread untill now
> ...


I'll PM you. I'v gone back and added some detail so its more like 3 pages now. I'll ether send it to you tonight when I get back from school or tomorrow. Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 25, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> > I didn't even see that thread untill now
> 
> 
> Yeah... it's kind of hidden up there.  Most people seem to miss it.



*sigh*  I guess because it's a sticky, people just gloss over it?  Would it help to maybe change the subject line to something longer/more descriptive other than "Crits Wanted!"?

Also, I wonder if we need a "Blatant Self-Promotion" thread for people who just want to advertise for readers instead of getting critique.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 26, 2008)

> *sigh* I guess because it's a sticky, people just gloss over it? Would it help to maybe change the subject line to something longer/more descriptive other than "Crits Wanted!"?


Maybe something like "ATTENTION THOSE WHO WISH TO RECEIVE A CRITIQUE ON A WORK: POST HERE FOR HELP" in bright, large, vibrant pink, flashing letters, all of which is surrounded by laughing devil smilies.  That'll be the first thing everybody goes to.



> Also, I wonder if we need a "Blatant Self-Promotion" thread for people who just want to advertise for readers instead of getting critique. Smile


If people used it, it would keep the forum a little cleaner.  The only problem with some of these kinds of things is that if people don't use them (or if they're not enforced), they kind of go to waste.  Maybe if there was a special moderator for the writer's forum, or something, who had the capability of merging threads....  With all the zero activity this board usually gets, I don't suppose it would be a real tough job.


----------



## Sangiin (Mar 30, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> Would it help to maybe change the subject line to something longer/more descriptive other than "Crits Wanted!"?



Well, it might be that 'crits wanted' sounds like an individual that put something up for feedback, and if such an assumption is made, it wouldn't really make sense to run in and go "HEY I NEED HELP TOO!"  'Crits Needed?' might be a better way to go...but, hey, what do I know?  =P


----------



## Poetigress (Mar 30, 2008)

Um... I don't really see how "Crits Needed" would be any different than "Crits Wanted" in that regard, unfortunately.

I may just have to do something painfully obvious like "Post Here if You Want Critique"...  :roll:


----------



## Sangiin (Mar 31, 2008)

Poetigress said:
			
		

> I don't really see how "Crits Needed" would be any different than "Crits Wanted" in that regard, unfortunately.



'Course not.  If you did, it probably wouldn't have been that way in the first place.   The blunt approach is always good, though.


----------

